# Contest!



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

To show my appreciation of my warm welcome to this board, I would like to hold a little contest.
The prize will be a vintage, possibly discontinued cigar that will be at least 15 years old, if not older. It will be in excellent smoking condition, and should be a memorable cigar smoking experience!

I am leaving for Las Vegas today, and I am bringing with me an assortment of cigars.....around 12 different brands and vitolas.....around 25 cigars total.

The contest is if you can guess 6 of the cigars out of the 12 different ones that I am bringing (and have smoked), you are the winner! Now you have to not only guess the brands, but the specific vitolas. I know this will be hard for some of you, but the reward(s) will be great!

One guess per day per member. I am returning next Tuesday night, and will determine the winner Wednesday. If no one guesses correctly, I will pick the member who comes the closest.

Now some of you who know me will have the advantage over the members who don't know me.....so I will be very "strict" with those who know me.....the guesses will have to be precise!

Good Luck!!! hehehehe


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll start this. The 12 cigars you will bring will include (I'm only gonna guess 12, rather than list all of the habano vitolas made in the past 30 years). Why am I only guessing habanos? Well, I guess thats because if I was headed to vegas thats what I would smoke.

Partagas short
Partagas SD4
Trinidad fundadore
BBF (is that the cab version, I can't see...move your hand)
SLR A
RASS
R&J Church
Siglo VI
Punch SS2
Hoyo DC
Hoyo PR
VR Famosos

Sean


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

davidoff chateau latour
dunhill mojito
dunhill cabinetta
dunhill estupendo
davidoff chateau margaux
partagas d4

thanks Bruce!!! it's great to have you here on ClubStogie!!!!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Partagas Short
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Bolivar RC
PSD4
Davidoff 3000
Punch SS #2
Monte No. 2
Monte No. 4
H. Upmann Mag 46
RASS
CoRo
Cohiba Sig. IV

Thanks for the contest Bruce. :w


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Davidoff 5000
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Cohiba Millenium Reserve Pyramid
Cohiba Exquisito
Dunhill Cabinetta
Dunhill Estupendo


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

davidoff ambassadrice
dunhill mojito
dunhill cabinetta
dunhill estupendo no tube (precise enough??? LOL!)
davidoff dom perignon
davidoff 5000


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

dunhill mojito
dunhill cabinetta
davidoff chateau mouton rothschild
dunhill estupendo
davidoff dom perignon
davidoff 5000


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I hope that I am wrong, that the one I am wrong on is the Ambassadrice and that I am wrong because you decided to send them all to me before you left for Vegas. :r


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Ramon Allones Ramonitas
Davi Ambassadrice
Cohiba Esplendido
Davi Chateau Marqaux
Davi Chateau Latour
Dunhill Cabinetta

Bruce, win back some of the $$ I left there.
Deem


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Davidoff ambassidrice
Davidoff Chateau Latour
Davidoff #1
Partagas Serie D#4 (aged 5 years+ of course!)  
Hoyo Particulars
Davidoff Marguax
Davidoff 4000
Montecristo A
Monte #2 
Hoyo Epicure #2
H Upmann Sir Winston 
Cohiba Esplendidos


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Party Short
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Punch Punch
PSD4
HdM Epi #2
Monte No. 4
H. Upmann Mag 46
Cohiba Sig VI
CoRo
Cohiba Sig. IV
Bolivar PC
Monte No. 2
RASS


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

partagas 150

dunhill:
malecon
estupendo
don candido

davidoff : dom perignon & 5000

good luck in Las Vegas !


joe


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

btw: I'll be in Vegas Sun to Tues as well


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Cohiba Esplendido pre-1994
Partagas Serie D no 4
Davidoff Dom Perignon
Davidoff Haut Brion
Davidoff Margaux
Dunhill Estupendo
Dunhill Cabinetta
Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
Partagas Lusitanias
Partagas Shorts
Ramon Alllones Specially Selected
Montecristo no 2

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Dunhill Cabinetta (with band)
Dunhill Estupendo (with band, w/o the tubo)
H Upmann Sir Winston (green box)
Dunhill Selection Partagas Lonsdale
Cohiba 30th Anniversary Siglo V (ex-jar)
Don Candido Seleccion Suprema 502
1994
1492


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Davidoff Don Perignon
H Upmann Sir Winston
Partagas Lusi
Ramon Allones Corona
H. Umpmann Mag 46
Partagas Serie D #3
Cuaba Salamon
Partagas Short
Partagas Serie D #4
Sancho Panza Beli
San Cristobal La Punta
Ramon Allones Specially Selected


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

dunhill mojito
dunhill cabinetta
dunhill estupendo
1492
davidoff chateau latour
cohiba esplendido


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Day 2 guess. 

Seems the others believe Bruce is stacked with nice, old stuff, so I'll switch gears and direct my guesses that way. 

Boli Gold Medal
Dunhill Estupendo (I've heard this is a good yard gar)
Dunhill Malecon
Dunhill Don Candido 500
Dunhill Cabinetta 
Dunhill Atado 
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Davidoff 5000
Boli CG
Habanos 1994
Partagas 150 (Havana)
Cohiba Lancero 

Sean


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

DaveC said:


> davidoff chateau latour
> dunhill mojito
> dunhill cabinetta
> dunhill estupendo
> ...


hmm, i would like to add
partagas 150 CG
ERDM Grandes De Espana


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Partagas 150 
Dunhill Malecon
Habanos 1994
Sir Winston
H Up super corona
Club Epicure
Dunhill Estupendo
Don Candido
Selection Supremas
Cabinetta
Lusi
Monte #2


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Jose L Piedra 
Los Statos Deluxe
Quintero
Pinar
Guantanamera
Vegueros


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll take a second guess, even though I know I already won. :r 

Davidoff Ambassadrice
Dunhill Esupendo no tube
Dunhill Cabinetta
1980's Cohiba lancero in cello
Davidoff Dom Perignon
Arturo Fuente custom rolled "13"


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, without a mrn book I am clueless   



partagas 150

dunhill:
malecon
estupendo
don candido 500 305 

davidoff : dom perignon & 5000 

cohiba 35th anni esplendido 


 Im spent !


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Well you certanly have well known tastes..

Cohiba Siglo V - 1994 
Habanos 1492 
Club Epicur
Dunhill Estupendo 
Dunhill Cabinetta 
Dunhill Malecon 
Don Candidos 305
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Cohiba 30th Anniversario Dalias
Montecristo Joyitas


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Dunhill Cabinetta w/band
Dunhill Estupendo w/band
Partagas 150 Corona Gordo
Partagas Dunhill Seleccion
Davidoff Chateau Latour
Upmann Sir Winnie-Green Box
Cohiba 30th Anniv. Dalia
Habanos 1492

Bruce-you've got my address so I'll be expecting my package by Friday-LOL


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm back.....but after a quick look, this will take a bit of time to make a fair decision. I had a total of about 5 hours sleep in four days, got home last night and slept for 14 hours straight............still a bit foggy. So I will post a winner shortly after further review.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Ahhh.. screw these guys Bruce, just declare me the winner and forget about it. See, I just saved you a lot of time and now you can rest up for the next few days.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Ok guys, this is what I brought with me:

Dunhill Estupendos
Dunhill Cabinettas
Dunhill Mojitos
Partagas 150 (C) Corona Grandes
Partagas Dunhill Seleccion Suprema 898's from the 70's
Cohiba Robustos from 93
Cohiba Corona Especiales from the 80's
RA Coronas
Davidoff Dom Perignons
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Davidoff 5000
Maduro Opus X Fuente Fuente

Here's what I smoked:
Cabinetta
Ambassadrice
150

The Casino where I was at was so filled with cigarette smoke that it would have been a waste to smoke in that atmosphere.........so I only had 3 gars.

I guess the winner is Matt R.
He guess what I had on hand and two of the cigars I actually smoked fairly quick.
So Matt, send me your addy!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

Matt R said:


> Woo Hoo!!


congrats Matt R, good job!!!!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

congrats Matt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

**** You Matt!!!!

And Bruce, you shoulda smoked what was on my list!!!


----------

